# Increase in brake dust with hold mode?



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

I’ve been using the auto hold feature that was recently released. I don’t know the official name of it but where the car will now come to a complete stop and engage hold mode when you let off the accelerator.

Anyway, I’ve been noticing a ton of brake dust on my rims since I started using this feature as opposed to when regen worked till about 5mph and then you had to press the brake pedal.

has anyone else been noticing the same thing?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I can't imagine how you would have increased dust from hold mode. In my experience it only applies the brakes after the car has stopped moving - thus no wear at all.

Has anything else changed in your driving habits and/or style?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Agreed with Klaus - Brakes physically don't engage until the car is stopped/near stopped.


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

Does the HOLD drive mode use regen braking all the way down to 0 and then apply the brakes? Or does it start using the vehicles brakes at a certain mph?

my thought process is that maybe this drive mode relies more on the vehicles brakes and applies them more. Where as creep mode only relied on brakes being applied a little bit to go from 4mph to 0.
Just a thought. No clue if it’s accurate


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

the new hold mode will regen all the way down to 0. Previously it would stop regen at 5mph. You can listen for the hydraulics snapping in the brakes once you are stopped. It doesn't apply brakes till the vehicle is already stopped.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Protect1989 said:


> Does the HOLD drive mode use regen braking all the way down to 0 and then apply the brakes? Or does it start using the vehicles brakes at a certain mph?
> 
> my thought process is that maybe this drive mode relies more on the vehicles brakes and applies them more. Where as creep mode only relied on brakes being applied a little bit to go from 4mph to 0.
> Just a thought. No clue if it's accurate


it seems it uses a combination of Regen down to 0 and the reverse gear. so if you have limited Regen, or coming up to a stop on a steep incline, it will still come to a stop with power from the motor(s) before applying the brakes.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I see absolutely no difference.


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you all for the input. No idea why I’ve had so much more brake dust compared to before. It literally makes an entire ring around my 19” rim starting about 4-6” from the center hub.


----------



## Metz123 (May 8, 2018)

Do you live in a cold weather area? If so, maybe you are using the brakes more often due to limited regen when running with a cold battery. I know when I leave the house these days I'm often in limited regen and forced to use the brakes a bit more until the battery pack heats up.


----------

